
Kickstarter – Bragi – The Dash delivered - onslauth
https://imgur.com/a/dhggU
======
onslauth
I was one of the people that decided to fund the project on kickstarter. It
might have taken a while, but they have finally delivered, and the build
quality is right there with Apple devices.

This is mostly for the people that commented in the wired post that the
project looked like vapoware, but they have done an amazing job in building
the product.

